# Costa Barcelona Music Festival 2018



## MRF Music Festivals (Mar 17, 2015)

*7th International choir and orchestra festival in Calella on the Costa Barcelona (Spain)
*
*27.04. - 01.05.2018*

COSTA BARCELONA - a true holiday paradise

Long beaches covered with fine sand. Villages with white houses by the ocean. Crystal-clear sea. Underwater paradises and nature parks with untouched landscapes in all shades of green in small bays between rocks. As the cradle and inspiration of the artist Salvador Dalí the region is known for its impressive historic and cultural heritage. The concerts of the Costa Barcelona Music Festival wish to enrich the holiday feeling of the sunny coast region with musical accents.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/


----------

